# A few questions about Fias Co Farm...



## cmjust0 (Aug 9, 2010)

So, I have a few questions...

1)  The lady who runs the place...Molly

So...who is Molly Nolte...and/or...who _was_ Molly Bunton and/or Molly Smith-Bunton?  


2)  Does Molly actually even _have_ goats anymore?  I dug around until I found a for-sale page, which hadn't been updated since like '06 or '07..  I found a blog, too, and there's no mention of goats past Spring of '08..

3) WHERE IS FIAS CO FARM?  Like, physically...geographically.  I ask because I remember reading an article once it where the author had it in Tennessee...but on Fias Co's contact page (aka, the "SEND US MONEY" page) her new address is listed as Michigan?

I actually did a google earth/map search and, uh...well...her new address looks to be in a neighborhood.  Like, houses, one after another after another...not very "farmy" looking..  At least, not from an admittedly grainy aerial photograph..

_Edited for content_


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I found the answer to my own question...blog post from 9/9/08..



> I know I have not posted in a very long time. I hope to get back in the swing of things soon.
> 
> I have moved myself and my Mollys Herbals business to Michigan.
> I wanted to post up here and let you know that I DO intend to keep up with the Fias Co Farm as well as Mollys Herbals
> ...


Or, well...actually...does it answer the question?  Who's running Fias Co Farm, and are they still affiliated with Molly Bunton Smith Bunton Nolte Smith Bunton Nolte? 

Either way, looks like Molly herself headed North and is apparently living sans-goat............yet, continues to be a goat expert, who is -- I'm sure -- selling the hell out of her herbal stuff for goats.

:/


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 9, 2010)

I understand what you are trying to say about her no longer owning goats, but it doesn't change the knowledge that she has acquired over the years of owning goats. Example is that I haven't owned an alpaca herdsire in 5 years now but could still answer questions about breeding and give suggestions on new males starting out.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmm, that's kind of sad to hear that she may be getting out of raising goats. I use her website a lot. I noticed too that there have been no updates or new pictures in a very long time, and the weird name thing.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 9, 2010)

1. what does it matter?
2. why does it matter?

yes. i think she got married (or divorced) and moved to Michigan. her core biz was her herbal stuff and the goat stuff just went viral as a go-to site for info. 

i think she has a private blog and there is one associated with her biz. 

why is it so freakin' funny?


----------



## freemotion (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope she makes a fortune on her herbal business.  She probably doesn't....how many goats are out there, anyways?  I buy her stuff.  My name has changed, too, so what?  Not something a guy has to deal with, usually, unless he is adopted by a stepdad or something.

So what is the shelf life for knowledge, anyways?  Does it get moldy?  Just scrape the mold off, give it the sniff test, and down the hatch! 

I love her websites.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 9, 2010)

_Edited for content_


----------



## jlbpooh (Aug 9, 2010)

FWIW, I ordered something from her last fall/early winter (I can't remember exactly) and it said on the website that she was getting married and would be on their honeymoon, and that my stuff would get shipped the Monday after they got back. I didn't pay attention to what state it shipped from though.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree that knowledge has no shelf life, but...
I do think it would be in good taste to post something like, "While I don't currently own goats, I do have X amount of years in dealing with and treating them." or something to that effect.

Kate, was your comment sarcasm or serious (sold off wormy critters) b/c that would imply her herbal dewormers don't work as well as some may hope....?


----------



## helmstead (Aug 9, 2010)

No, they don't work.  Well...OK...they don't work in North GA on goats with an actual wormload.  I gave herbals their fair shot, being an eastern meets western medicine person and all...but the bottom line was they don't work.  Not on roundworms, not on hookworms.  I STILL have not seen a fecal report scanned and posted by someone who uses herbals with any success...and anyone who I know whom I've urged to get fecals run that swears the herbals are working has been unpleasantly surprised when the results come back LOADED.

Hearsay is her goats were wormy...from a friend of an aquaintance who bought three of them.  

They might have some use as a preventative, but I say money down the drain that could have gone towards something more useful...like a stick to put in the mud or something.

Don't kill the messenger LOL and don't think I'm gonna lecture anyone about dewormers ever again because it's one of those  subjects.  I'll let CM cover it.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't care if her name if Bathsheba, there is good info on her site (besides that relating to dewormers), and, while I wouldn't donate to her site, it does take a lot of work to maintain a nice site and answer questions, etc.  

I believe in Capitalism, so I say, "More Power to Ol' Molly What's-her-name!"


----------



## glenolam (Aug 10, 2010)

I, for one, enjoy this thread.  I agree with Roll, though, she should put it on the website that she no longer deals with goats, but has many years of experience.  I know that once I started notcing the site wasn't being maintained with the frequency _I would think_ it should be maintained at, I started looking elsewhere for answers/suggestions.



			
				ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> you know there are folks who wont ask questions over here because of the snarkiness. i think this thread is another hit right out of the park.


People are entitled to their opinion.  Most forum members, new and old, post questions on here to get multiple ways to solve problems themselves instead of loosing an animal or paying a vet bill.  Snarky comments, IMO, are saved for threads of general conversation, such as this.  People might bicker back and forth over _what to do to help_, but the _reason_ they are bickering is all the same in the "help me I have questions" threads....they want to help.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

but one of the rules of this forum is not to deride other folks for how they raise their animals. 

this is a snipe at the folks who use natural methods which has been a long running game for the OP. 

as the fiascofarm site is a private site i'm sure she is running it however she sees fit.  i know lots of blogs/sites that arent maintained anymore. not everyone had time to sit around and edit thousands of pages of information. 

but to mock someone who changed her name because of marriage/divorce - kinda crappy.  to use google earth to cyber-stalk her is kinda creepy. 

to use this forum to what? "out" her that she doesnt have her herd anymore? why is that funny? its not a secret its right there on the site.

if i remember right her move had something to do with financial circumstances. i would feel bad for anyone who got divorced and lost their herd. even the OP. but go ahead and mock some more.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 10, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> but one of the rules of this forum is not to deride other folks for how they raise their animals.


Agreed.


> this is a snipe at the folks who use natural methods which has been a long running game for the OP.


Disagreed.  I don't see this as a snip at folks who use natural methods - I see it as a question as to what happened to that site's administrator.  And I don't think the OP, cm, has anything against natural methods of treatment - as long as someone can back up their reasons/beliefs with evidence of research or proof, he's happy.  That's my take on him anyway....



> ....but to mock someone who changed her name because of marriage/divorce - kinda crappy.  to use google earth to cyber-stalk her is kinda creepy.
> 
> to use this forum to what? "out" her that she doesnt have her herd anymore? why is that funny? its not a secret its right there on the site.


Agreed, as well.  It's not funny if anyone looses their herd for whatever reason and I do think that some of the comments probably weren't thought out prior to writing them....I, too, am guilty of doing that often.  It's not polite to mock someone when you have no idea what their situation is; however, it isn't blatanly spelled out on the site that she's not ACTIVELY engaged with her goats.  And for the masses of people who refer to her site for help with treatment, husbandry, etc it's misleading to think you're getting help and information from someone who has this beautiful farm when you're actually not.  Yes, she mentions she's not in TN anymore, but, IMO that should be evident from the beginning, not hidden in a blog.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 10, 2010)

Snarky is ugly, libel is a crime.

Wikipedia:  





> Defamationalso called calumny, vilification, slander (for transitory statements), and libel (for written, broadcast, or otherwise published words)is the communication of a statement that makes a claim, expressly stated or implied to be factual, that may give an individual, business, product, group, government, or nation a negative image. It is usually, but not always,[1] a requirement that this claim be false and that the publication is communicated to someone other than the person defamed (the claimant).


Be careful what you write, especially if it harms someone's business.  Or how about just being nice.  Try it.  It is quite attractive.  

Good for your own businesses, too.

If someone has concern about something written on someone's site or blog that they feel could cause harm to someone else's goats, they can write an intelligent and reasonable rebuttal while still not being guilty of libel.....or still simply being nice.

It is possible to disagree without being disagreeable.  Those who do so will help save a lot more goats, if that truly is your goal, since more people will read what you write and be willing to write asking questions.

I can't believe the number of pm's I get when I ask a question here, from people who want to reply to my question but don't feel like getting attacked for their answer.  That is pretty sad, IMO.


----------



## ()relics (Aug 10, 2010)

The only problem I have with the whole FiasCo farms issue is not really anything to do with Molly, her website, her advice, or her products,  It has to do posters, that suggest to someone to use her site for referrence.  How Many Times in the last week/month/year have you seen a new or inexperienced person post a question in this goat section, Only to be told "hey go to this FiasCo farms website, it has the answer to your question"?...now that would lead me to believe that the person who posted the reply would recommend and uses ALL the information available on this _Archived site_, IMO....This creates a cult following...Everyone  thinks that following the advise presented will Absolutely Work For Their Situation......Again Some Know No Better....I will take the side of the People that Know Better....I Have NEVER told anyone EVER to "Check Out This Site"...specifically for the reason that I disagree with 75% of the diagnosis and treatments presented....Doesn't mean she doesn't have the right to say what she thinks, and make a little money in doing so, It Just Means That I Don't Agree...
Herbal worming agents?  Not for me.  I don't work for a drug company so all my meds are full price.  Believe Me if I could solve my herd health problems with some "cheap snake oil" I would be the first one in line....But if _you_ want to use them...Go Ahead...Just remember: If you post a few weeks later about how your seemingly healthy goats have taken a turn for the worse after your switch to Spear Grass Pollen (?)...Don't expect too much sympathy and maybe even an I Told You So...


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Aug 10, 2010)

enough already.  Those that choose to do things all chemical and those that choose to do some natural will never see eye to eye.  Quit bickering about it and laying in the insults.  Respect for others opinions is in the rules here.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 11, 2010)

adoptedbyachicken said:
			
		

> enough already.  Those that choose to do things all chemical and those that choose to do some natural will never see eye to eye.  Quit bickering about it and laying in the insults.  Respect for others opinions is in the rules here.


Well said and I agree. There are two schools of thought here that need to agree to disagree if necessary. If not then being moderated is going to be the only choice. I hope I am clear to all.


----------

